# Sill plate overlap at concrete to framing on walkout basement



## jar546 (Feb 21, 2011)

Is there a problem here?


----------



## MarkRandall (Feb 22, 2011)

Certainly not how I would like it done. Is there any strapping tying the plates together?


----------



## KZQuixote (Feb 22, 2011)

jar546 said:
			
		

> Is there a problem here?


Two joints within 24 " R602.3.2.

Lost opportunity to bolt to concrete wall.

Bill


----------



## Frank (Feb 22, 2011)

I trust you are not in a wet or termite area with the OSB against the concrete wall?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 22, 2011)

A treated end stud would be nice, not much overlap on the top plate, is it even fastened to anything? Would you allow a white wood stud with a sill sealer next to the concrete foundation, wall above grade not requiring treated wood, yes?

pc1


----------

